# 3 NEW PRODUCT



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=71996&extra=&page=1


THE FIRST VEDIO IS MARU 5
THE SECOND VEDIO IS MY MODDER V5 INCLUDE MY MOD METHOD .CHANGE IT ,SMOOTHER!!!!i hoe you can watch this vedio completely！！！
THE THIRD VEDIO IS GANS NEW PUZZLE.!!

the BOY WHO HAD LUNCH IS THE 7*7*7 CUBE ASR HOLDER！！！


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Did anyone else think this was spam?


----------



## Chrish (Mar 3, 2011)

ARGHRAWRAWRAWRAR


No caps, please.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Did anyone else think this was spam?


 
Guilty.

Also, I find it hilarious how Chinese people (actual Chinese, not Chinese-American) seriously spell it "vedio." I've seen someone type it IRL before and could hardly suppress my laughter.


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 3, 2011)

The 3x3 looked pretty cool with the sticker-less-yet-legal-to-compete-with-design. However it seemed like it locked a bit and didnt cut corners that well. But still, very interesting and I do want more info on them.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

GOD I hate youku


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> GOD I hate youku


 
An Ad that wouldn't buffer came out for me...


----------



## r_517 (Mar 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Did anyone else think this was spam?


 
he's a still a child with no idea how to write in English properly. No single English teacher in China will ever tell students that caps are spam and improper. We were just taught to learn past-present-future tenses, sophisticated grammars and absurd vocabularies etc to get high scores in the university entrance exam lol


----------



## Nestor (Mar 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> GOD I hate youku


+1

Gans cube: like a stickerless GuHong with a casing...


----------



## Bapao (Mar 3, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> +1
> 
> Gans cube: like a stickerless GuHong with a casing...


 
Funny because "Gans" is Dutch/ Geman for goose...coincident?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 3, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Funny because "Gans" is Dutch/ Geman for goose...coincident?


 
Gan was one of the first sub-15 players even before WCA entered China. He had helped designing quite a few speed cubes and introduced the CFOP system to China. Even now in China his numbering system (OLL1, PLL4 etc) is still much more popular than those Letter-name System(U Perm, Y Perm such)


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

gan was a man who was a rubik cube nr holder before in china .
GAN is famous man in Chinese cube community!!!


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

english is just a tool for chinese people in order to communicating with foreigner. Matter facter, i dont really care about it! i thouht people who are from other country are friendly and peaceful. Untill right now, i actually find out that it is in contrast

never mind! my purpose here is to share my staff and try to show some goof stuff for you guys. However, things have not been accepted. keep being proud of speaking fluent english. you all are doing good!


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

LeePoonKit said:


> english is just a tool for chinese people in order to communicating with foreigner. Matter facter, i dont really care about it! i thouht people who are from other country are friendly and peaceful. Untill right now, i actually find out that it is in contrast


 
No no no, most of us are friendly and peaceful, it's a select few people that make rude jokes and disrupt the forum. That's all


----------



## LeePoonKit (Mar 3, 2011)

oh! really! so this is the culture of western countries! utilizing someone mistakes make some ****ing funy jokes around here! This is the way that they all have been educated


----------



## wontolla (Mar 3, 2011)

Calm down LeePoonKit, or you will turn into one of them westerners


----------



## Bapao (Mar 3, 2011)

LeePoonKit said:


> gan was a man who was a rubik cube nr holder before in china .
> GAN is famous man in Chinese cube community!!!


 
Hmmm...it's a communication issue. If you'd have written "Gan's Cube/ Puzzle" instead of "GANS NEW PUZZLE" I might have tried to find out who Gan is. You see what happened? Sorry, no offense intended  

I was referring to the GuHong aka "Lone Goose" from DaYan. "GANS" aka "Goose" in German could have posed a name resemblance.


----------

